# Another sick Clown Loach!



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry the pictures are so big.
You may remember me telling you about another clown loach I had that developed signs of dropsy and popeye. I treated it with Maracyn-two, thought it was well and returned it to the main tank. Then it became to thin and showed signs of IP. I treated it first with Jungle Anti-parasite medicated fish food, Did not help, switched to Jungle Parasite Clear Tank Buddies water treatment. I orderd Paracide-x made by National Fish Pharmaceuticals (active ingredients di-n-butyl tin oxide and magnesium oxide). The fish did not live to see the new meds. Now another clown loach developed signs of dropsy with popeye. After a month and a half of no new sick fish, I thought the one sick clown was going to be an isolated case. I moved the loach into the qt tank. I prepared some food mixed with Paracide-x today, thinking I would treat for IP later tonight. I just now noticed the fish has pooped drown in the qt tank. I am confused on what to treat it for. Dropsy and popeye, IP, or treat for both?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I dont know how to down size. Looks like alot is cut off on the side. Sorry!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Please move the pictures to the left so you can see both of his eyes. Anyone know if the bloating could be caused buy an IP, even though his poop is brown. I am all out of dropsy meds, if that is what I should treat him for. Open to any suggestions.


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

Its very possible the first fish never had IP. The initial infection may have caused internal damage that caused him to grow thin. If I had an infection that made me look like that, permanent damage would not be surprising.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The reason I thought IP (with the first clown), was besause after I returned him to the qt tank, I noticed his poop was white, he was still eating up till the last day of his life but was wasting away. When I made a post on the first sick fish, no one heard of a clown loach with dropsy and popeye. I do agree, its quit possible I was treating for the wrong thing. Any suggestions? I have it in Maracyn right now, thinking Maracyn-two would be better. The clown is still fairly active, so I would like to try to save it.


----------

